# Electric Bass Circuit, Lake Loramie Results



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Good turnout at yesterdays Lake Loramie tournament. It had been a little more than three years since a five pound+ bass was weighed-in at an Electric Bass Circuit tournament. Well, that changed yesterday at the Lake Loramie weigh-in. A member of the first place team weighed-in 5 lbs. 3 ½ oz. Lake Loramie Hawg. A 5 pound largemouth is a nice fish at any Ohio public lake. To view photos of all bass caught at Loramie yesterday, click on the September 10, Lake Loramie Photos link. 

​​





​
Electric Bass Circuit Home Page​September 10, Lake Loramie Photos​September 10, Lake LoramieTournament Results​EBC Point Standings​


----------



## csbassattack (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't know Loramie could produce bass like the one in the photo. I fished there many times and never saw a bass over two and a half pounds. Nice bass club too. I will try to enter a few of the tournaments next year.


----------

